# Sticky  DOTM 2013 Calendar Orders



## DaneMama

Who wants to order a DOTM 2013 Calendar??? I don't know a price yet.....but I think fairly affordable, less than $25 I'm assuming. I need to put it all together which will take some time but I'll work on it this weekend.


----------



## Sprocket

Before we order, can we see what the pages will look like? Its been over a year and I've forgotten who won what.


----------



## rannmiller

There is a thread of all the winners in the Pictures section


----------



## lauren43

See here:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/16548-dotm-2012-calendar-winners-thread.html


----------



## rannmiller

I'll take one, let me know if you need any help with it! I've worked hard enough on it and it has so many cute pics in it, I don't care if there are some repeat winners and Peyton is only in once as a runner up. I still think it's gonna look great!


----------



## catahoulamom

I want one.


----------



## DaneMama

Well....TBH guys I'm not going to pour a bunch of hours into making it until I know I have enough orders for it to make it worthwhile. I don't have a ton of spare time these days so I have to spend them wisely. Right now I'm thinking at least ten people need to commit to buying one....


----------



## Sprocket

Thanks for the link! I must have been absent the day it was posted


----------



## DaneMama

Basically the winning photo will take up the majority of the page and the runners up with be to one side of the main photo. 

Do y'all want to put captions on the photos with dog's names and members names or leave them just straight pictures?


----------



## OnyxDog

I would like to order a calendar!


----------



## Khan

Put us down for one.
My vote is either just the dogs name, or no captions at all.


----------



## rannmiller

I agree with Gina, either just the dog's name or nothing at all.


----------



## chowder

I will take a calendar.


----------



## malluver1005

I will buy one too!! And for December 2013 can mods please change "Big Bear" to "Aspen"?


----------



## stajbs

I would like to order one too please!


----------



## Caty M

Me too! For sure!


----------



## MollyWoppy

I'll buy one.


----------



## kady05

I'll buy one  

And FYI, if you need me to send original files of the pictures of mine that won, let me know and I will!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Yes-- I would like to buy one, too.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I will buy one as well.


----------



## Herzo

I want one also. And I say the dogs name that's all.


----------



## CaliandBear

i want one, i agree just put the names of the dogs


----------



## DaneMama

Ok y'all! I'll get to putting it together by the end of the week as it'll take time to download all the photos and then re upload them to the calendar website, do any editing, get the calendar put together, etc. Stay tuned!!! 

All of you who are interested in a calendar, Please PM me your shipping address and I'll give you a paypal link for payment!


----------



## Caty M

How much are they going to cost?


----------



## chowder

Let me know if you need a higher resolution picture then the one that was originally posted. I have the original but it was pretty big and I think I may have shrunk it so the website accepted it.


----------



## DaneMama

I wont know how much each one is going to be until I'm done with it, but I would expect no more than $25 with shipping. 

I may be asking for full resolution photos if needed!


----------



## DaneMama

I've only received 6 confirmed orders for calendars. Please let me know if this is going to happen


----------



## OnyxDog

DaneMama said:


> I've only received 6 confirmed orders for calendars. Please let me know if this is going to happen



Did you get my PM with my address? I definitely want to order one!


----------



## DaneMama

OnyxDog said:


> Did you get my PM with my address? I definitely want to order one!


Yes, and you're one of the only few!


----------



## Herzo

I sent you one also. I guess you may have to pm all that you got one from so if not we can send it again.


----------



## stajbs

I'm definite, did you get the PM?


----------



## MollyWoppy

And mine too?


----------



## DaneMama

Yes, I've gotten PMs.....but still not even enough to justify putting in an order. So, so many people participated but really the ones interested in a calendar is staggering. 

I was really excited that this would be something that would get this forum more united but it seems that's not the case. I had expected everyone who participated and won to want a calendar. 

It seems that DOTM is really just a monthly competition for us to share our photos. Sorry y'all.


----------



## OnyxDog

That's disappointing. I really really wanted a calendar with Rocky's handsome face in it.


----------



## CaliandBear

i PM you as well, i wanted one cuz it was cali's first time winning an being in a calender


----------

